# Here is my R34 Nismo



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello

I have managed to upload some pics of my vehicle....
I am currently working on my website, and i am going to upload alot of images on my website...
Here is my vehicle-enjoy (Appreciate-Dont Immitate)










http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/My-vehicle005.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/My-vehicle004.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/My-vehicle003.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/My-vehicle002.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/My-vehicle001.jpg


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice car :smokin:  
But I have to tell you that your bonnet and interior are not vspecII so I guess someone stuck a fake badge on it, maybe ?


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

*this is official*

The vehicle is a GTR V-SpecII I have'nt uploaded interior pictures.. so how can you possibly say that the interior is'nt nismo...

>Think before you speak.....Thanks in advance....

>This vehicle has been hard tuned by nismo.....nismo is a tuning company, which ever vehicle you take to nismo..for instance if you take a GTR33 to them they will tune it to like N/Abhp..and its A R33 GTR NISMO...think mate...
(example -brabus tuned the Merc SL55, and now its a brabus55, with brabus badges all over it) .....

Thanks....


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

my car is a GTR V-SpecII and has been tuned by Nismo....its currently running 600bhp++ ... and if any one wants to race...please dont hesitate to p.m me....Thanks


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

*Facts*

My car is a GTR V-SpecII and has been tuned by Nismo....its currently running 600bhp++ ... and if any one wants to race...please dont hesitate to p.m me....Thanks


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Good grief - post enough replies did you ?

I never said your car wasn't Nismo tuned, and I didn't say your car isn't a vspecII.
I said....
You don't have a vspecII bonnet (because it's not carbon and it doesn't have the NACA duct)
You don't have a vspecII interior (because your interior is grey not black)

Read what people write before you go off on one mate.


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

ok, thanks for pointing out this matter....i will see to this... i'll take pics of interior...
Guy who i brought it off in japan stated that everything on this vehicle is done by Nismo....i paid 65K for this car....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

It's certainly possible that it is a full tune by Nismo, but 'Nismo tuned' and 'vspecII' are not the same thing.
vspecII is just a Nissan spec designation.
Even if it's not a vspecII - it still looks like a great car :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

And you are how old???


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

my car was hard tuned tuned by AVO, so I have a 
GTR R33 AVO LM Ltd V Spec, right?

I am just playing around, please do not have a heart attack.
If Bean or Hipo post anything about Skylines, trust me, they know
a thing or two. Their word is golden. They know GTR's, esp R34's.

Please no attacks on this forum, we are all adults here (mostly).


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Howsie said:


> And you are how old???


Just what I was thinking but I was not wanting to say too much yet ,I wonder if the guy will post up replies between 8am and 4pm ,depends on internet access at school I suppose


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What does 'hard tuned' mean?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

So full of 5h1t ....... its unbelievable........


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My RX7 IS A SPIRIT R TUNED BY MAZDASPEED.... ...If I say it enough times it might come true.

From Chavracer design.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Here we go... 

Skyliner Design,

Firstly, I think that may be you should do the following:

1. Take a picture of your tax disc (blank out the reg No. if you want) and post that up to prove it's your car. We get loads of chancers on here starting off exactly as you have so let's resolve that issue first. A picture of the engine bay would be good too.

2. Calm down a little, less of the big 'I am' because by this site's standards and some of the cars that our members own, your (assuming it is) car is cool but it's not cutting edge by any stretch.

3. I need to pm you about a couple of things.

Thanks.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Peter said:


> What does 'hard tuned' mean?


Some tough looking skinhead with tattoo's mapped it probebly


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

> Guy who i brought it off in japan stated that everything on this vehicle is done by Nismo....i paid 65K for this car....


Take it the guy in Japan has backed up that statement with a book full of receipts?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Skyliner Design said:


> Guy who i brought it off in japan stated that everything on this vehicle is done by Nismo....i paid 65K for this car....


What currency was the 65K in (e.g. British Pounds Sterling)? I'm curious to know what sort of a deal you got.

Cya O!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I was going to buy one of thoese Nismo Grill Badges at Nismo Omori early this year, I could also have got a V Spec II sticker.
Simply stick them on my 33 and it becomes a Vspec II Nismo. Magic !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Skyliner Design said:


> and if any one wants to race...please dont hesitate to p.m me....Thanks


New car on GT4? Want to see what it can do  I'll bring my controller round and i'll take you on, i've got a Option tuned 700+ 350Z that could whip your butt


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh oh please tell me what this 'NISMO' you talk about stands for??

Shall i wait till lunchtime for a reply?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

OK, enough already!  I think he's got the message now, loud and clear, let's wait for a reply, please....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

PMSL I love these threads.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

offering to race members


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

i'll race ya in me gts like ;-) lol


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Come on, wheres the reply... Us SOC boys are watching now !

Moff


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Me too! Anyone else on here from manchester?? You gotta go and meet this Skyline guru!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Skyliner Design said:


> Here is my vehicle-enjoy (Appreciate-Dont Immitate)


LMAO  

You complete and utter tool.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Lads, as Peter said can we just leave this until the chap has had a chance to respond. It's not a witch hunt


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Iv said this before, but il say it again, this guy has his own website selling car products, the car is situated in manchester as you can see good old 'salford van hire' in the back, admittedly he does sound a bit of an idiot, but this car does belong to some one, if that makes sense, just perhaps not him.

skyliner design - Where are u based in manc id like to come and look at ur R34, mybe take some pics?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Springer Show!*

PMSL at this thread! I'll have to start chanting: Jerry...Jerry...Jerry...Jerry!


----------



## djjazzc (Apr 15, 2004)

still waiting with bated breath,its keeping SOC amused anyway


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

This wouldn't be you, would it?....

Skyliner Design AB, P.O. Box 74 501 02 Borås, Sverige


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nismo tuned*

i guess this is there latest model not the s-tune ,not the r-tune ,not the z-tune .but the f-tune , fantasie -tune


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

WTF? What are you waiting for Peter? I'm amazed this guy got past his first post, I would have nuked him ages ago....


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Do it Cem


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmmm Nismo's highly acclaimed Z-tune that costs nearly £100,000 has 500ps now please tell me when did Nimso ever make a car with 600+ps? Perhaps the car is capable fo 600ps?
A pic of whats going on under the bonnet might be nice.

Gez


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I know it goes against the grain (and management ) but this bloke _could_ be genuine. Ok, the facts are a bit stacked against him at the moment with Beans observations - but that doesn't really alter anything.

Haribo is correct in so much as the car certainly appears to be "oop North", with one of the pictures showing it next to a Manc/Leeds van. It has what appears to be a full Nismo bodykit, Nismo MFD2. There is some doubt that it is a V-spec II as advertised, but it _is_ possible he was duped into buying it thinking it was a V-spec II. If you were in the same position, wouldn't you defend your car vociferously?

I'd rather see definitive proof one way or the other before we all act as judge, jury and executioner.

Just my 2p.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Streuth !
This generated more replies than the latest
"Hi Ive got a skyline and Tits" thread !! 
Ban him ,if only to cheer Suzylou up  
  Cokey


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

FFS dont ban him yet, we havent had enough fun, please let him stay for a while Cem PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

cokey said:


> Streuth !
> This generated more replies than the latest
> "Hi Ive got a skyline and Tits" thread !!


lmao


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Skyliner Design said:


> Thenismo is a tuning company, which ever vehicle you take to nismo..for instance if you take a GTR33 to them they will tune it to like N/Abhp..and its A R33 GTR NISMO...think mate...
> (example -brabus tuned the Merc SL55, and now its a brabus55, with brabus badges all over it) .....
> 
> Thanks....


Thats what I love about this place, Everyday you learn something new.

Nismo tuning Nissans, next thing you'll be telling me the pope's catholic!


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

*hello PEOPLE*

hello people... 

Here is my engine...which is what you asked for.....Thanks










click the links below to view my engine

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/grand-slam-002.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/skylinerdesign/grand-slam-001.jpg

thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

600bhp on standard air filters?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Standard air filters? Where are you getting that from? They look like HKS cone filters to me.

600bhp on stock AFMs though, that's a bit... interesting.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think he meant air flow meters. Stock fuel rail too, and I cant see 1 Nismo part.


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

"mookistar", go back home and do your homework.....you schoolkid....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh and what about the Tax disc? Taken that photo yet?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SORRY just seen the 2 Nismo filler caps, I guess that makes it 600bhp then.

Questions:

1) What Turbo's is it running?
2) What ECU is it running?
3) What is the injector size?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Durzel said:


> Standard air filters? Where are you getting that from? They look like HKS cone filters to me.
> 
> 600bhp on stock AFMs though, that's a bit... interesting.



 

i couldn't see the actual cones in the first pic, lol


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

QUOTE "SORRY just seen the 2 Nismo filler caps...............................

Stop taking the micky....am not here to proof anything, am just here to show what i drive...thanks

jealousy always has to kick in......


----------



## Phil LS (Nov 1, 2004)

I smell something


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Skyliner Design said:


> QUOTE "SORRY just seen the 2 Nismo filler caps...............................
> 
> Stop taking the micky....am not here to proof anything, am just here to show what i drive...thanks
> 
> jealousy always has to kick in......


Don't care to comment on what turbos/ecu it's running? Where's the dyno graph to prove your 600bhp?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Got any more pics....always after nice BB34 pics


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

"Vennuth-Atleast i have'nt got a shite r32 with a nissan micra engine in it......jealousy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Seems alot to spend on a car you seem to know little about!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

nice i like the omori factory emblem on it. (sarcastic for the slow ones)

(how old is this guy?)

600 on stock pipe.... cmon buddy. 

lemme guess you were told that your car can run 9's on a quarter mile too huh?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Skyliner Design said:


> "Vennuth-Atleast i have'nt got a shite r32 with a nissan micra engine in it......jealousy


Ban this numbskull.

Bye bye,

Rob


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Skyliner Design said:


> am not here to proof anything,


Did you mean "prove" by any chance?  

600bhp and it doesn't even look like you've got an aftermarket FMIC either 

vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.........BANG!

LOL!


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm starting to worry that this guy has been ripped off!


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

This guy cracks me up  I sat here for a good five mins chuckling to myself thinking who would pay £65k for that, £35k tops, so thats £30k down the toilet then  The seller must be living it large  Shame that people like this just never back down


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I'm starting to worry that this guy is never going to get his homework finished if he keeps playing around on the internet.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Vennuth, his words hurt, don't they


----------



## Skyliner Design (Jun 14, 2005)

I THINK I HAVE THE BEST VEHICLE ON THIS WEBSITE.....OVERALL .

thanks people for your opinions.....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You have nothing to prove, why are you offering to race everone then? Why on earth would I be jealous?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Vennuth, his words hurt, don't they


Yeah, like a dagger in my heart. Mods are a bit slow today aint they


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Skyliner Design said:


> I THINK I HAVE THE BEST VEHICLE ON THIS WEBSITE.....OVERALL .
> 
> thanks people for your opinions.....


Classic, thats the best yet.

I THINK YOU ARE THE BIGGEST CHAV IDIOT ON THIS WEBSITE.....OVERALL.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Doris said:


> Hi i'm new to the Forum and i'd just like to say none of you know anything, i'm also just going to brag about my new skyliner.
> Its the R34 NISMO N1 V-SpecIII in ultra rare limited edition 'BullShite Metallic Brown' - although it looks darker in the pic, its been tuned by Spoon as they no more about Skylines than Nissan. I've just got to add my furry dice and rice boy stickers, then i will happy race illegally on the roads without due care and attention, ha even the Keonigseg and Veyron can't match the power and speed of my Skyliner
> 
> Check out my pic....


Oh well, its all good fun


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

LMAO


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

*boom* He's outta there!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Skyliner Design said:


> I THINK I HAVE THE BEST VEHICLE ON THIS WEBSITE.....OVERALL .


 Oh yeah, there's another user here with at least 3 times the car you've got.  


Question is, do you have a tax disk ?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

NOoooooooooo come back!! We were having too much fun


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Awwww. Spoiled my fun


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

PLEASE RESTORE HIS ACCOUNT, WE WERE HAVING SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i can't work out his (sic) number plate?

PIJ 60?

P1 J60?

it don't make sense to me, but it may be the heat....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Go on Jason, you can do it, I will blindfold Cem and Peter.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

starting to worry or hope!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> i can't work out his (sic) number plate?
> 
> PIJ 60?
> 
> ...


No it's T055ER


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

:smokin:

If you wanna have more fun with him Jase, be my guest


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

YEEESSSSS COME ON BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

http://www.fastandfurious.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mmmm toyota MR360


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

LMFAO @ this muppet! And this thread - class!


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

doh why ban him, prob wont come back after this slating anyway lol


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

oh didnt get to see the pics of the ***600BHP nismo r34*** 

great thread.!!!! 

alex


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Durzel,

Is that your first ban? Kudos


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Shit, I go out for a few hours and my 'kill' gets nicked....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

damn, everyone got a piece of him on this one.
Did anyone ever call his shop?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i wil do later lol

seems a shame, was a very nice skyline


----------



## Big Gunner (Jun 17, 2005)

PEOPLE, WHO WAS "SKYLINE DESIGN".. HE WAS A FAKE, I KNOW WHO OWNS THAT CAR...He is CALLED "Mebz", its a wiked car.

that "skyliner design" was his mates little brother, who thought he knew it all.I think he had pics which were on his pc....which mebz gave to his mate///

"Mebz owns Skyliner design", not none of his mates little brothers...

Thanks.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

When I called, the guy that answered said it was his personal car, one of them.
He said his name was Pepe. And he said they also have 14,000 cars on stock, that is right, 14,000. Perhaps he meant HotWheels die cast cars. Not even Toy's R Us has that many. 



> PEOPLE, WHO WAS "SKYLINE DESIGN".. HE WAS A FAKE, I KNOW WHO OWNS THAT CAR...He is CALLED "Mebz", its a wiked car.
> 
> that "skyliner design" was his mates little brother, who thought he knew it all.I think he had pics which were on his pc....which mebz gave to his mate///
> 
> ...


Biggunner, you own a civic? By any chance are you trying to do a R33 tail light conversion to your car? 
You just registered on this site huh?hmmmmm
So you know Skyliner Design? hmmmmmm
Oh well, the fact remains about the doubt that the R34 pushes 600++bhp.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Streuth !
More Tits on here than the other thread  
Im off to the tuning section with my coat  
Cokey


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Big Gunner said:


> PEOPLE, WHO WAS "SKYLINE DESIGN".. HE WAS A FAKE, I KNOW WHO OWNS THAT CAR...He is CALLED "Mebz", its a wiked car.
> 
> that "skyliner design" was his mates little brother, who thought he knew it all.I think he had pics which were on his pc....which mebz gave to his mate///
> 
> ...


IP address check?  

Alex B


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

leave him be for a while. This thread really is quite amusing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

*JOB SEARCH IS OVER!*

wouldn't mind working there "earn upto 45K a year" as an auto-electrician, my dads has been an auto-electrician for at ford for over 40yrs and hes on around 15K. 

Also if anyone wants a job as a bodykit fitter with potential to earn 42K or a Turbo fitter "able to fit any turbo to any car" OTE 60K


----------



## Big Gunner (Jun 17, 2005)

hyrev said:


> When I called, the guy that answered said it was his personal car, one of them.
> He said his name was Pepe. And he said they also have 14,000 cars on stock, that is right, 14,000. Perhaps he meant HotWheels die cast cars. Not even Toy's R Us has that many.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi people, i own a civic, and i am happy with it.. i have lexus style lights on my car....My civic has also got spinnerz which were purchased by that company "Chav-u-Like" in manchester...Thats how i got to know them...Also they dont even know about this kind of website...All they know is "ebay.com", they have real good offers so go check it...

Also can i say that skyliner design, do import cars...and they do have a skyline..

Also the person or should i say wanabee, who came on here and registered as "skyliner design", was'nt really "skyliner design" ,it was a little kid,...just showing offf....and giving that company a bad rep...I believe its one of his mates little brothers.....

(BY THE WAY PEOPLEthe civic in my display pic is my mates civic!!!!)-my civic is just having a lambo door job...thanks----

He also featured newspapers...

http://www.oldhamadvertiser.co.uk/news/index/articles/article_id=12889.html


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha this thread is awesome    Biggunner you are the man I love spinnerz like innit


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

ffs, its the same bloke


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

They even share exactly the same IP address, funny that eh?
Was gonna ban him instantly but I'll let you lot have some more fun with him first.
(or if Peter wants to do the honours  )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm tempted to buy one for the subaru's, look like thay are selling the same car, with 2 paint jobs. lol

lol

and the "project cars" on that chavkit website are awesome.

get this, you pay 50% up front.

then they build you the project car they have already chosen the full spec on, then you pay 50% when you collect it

proper bargain

mook


----------



## Big Gunner (Jun 17, 2005)

They are still get some were unlike you sad people......

I went there the other day, the stuff that they do at Ripspeed at Halfords, i've never seen anyone else do stuff like that....


----------



## Big Gunner (Jun 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> wouldn't mind working there "earn upto 45K a year" as an auto-electrician, my dads has been an auto-electrician for at ford for over 40yrs and hes on around 15K.
> 
> Also if anyone wants a job as a bodykit fitter with potential to earn 42K or a Turbo fitter "able to fit any turbo to any car" OTE 60K



your dad must be shite electrician mate, the company he works for never give him raise...

..........by the way - All you people are racist // deceased // jealous!!!!!!!!

except for the moderators, admins and owners


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,what's been going on in here then hey.

I've actually e-mail the people that work at the fastandfurious bodystyling shop before this thread was even created,and from the e-mail,they seemed ok,not one of those companies that just give you an answer and nothing else.
Helped me out a bit.

For the record,no one here is racist,the members here will never go that low,the GTROC has a worldwide reputation,and would never let a "racist" member effect them.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Mookistar said:


>


LMAO!

Saved for future applications


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Big Gunner said:


> ..........by the way - All you people are racist












Please, put it away, it has no place on this forum.

Mook


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Big Gunner said:


> ..........by the way - All you people are racist // deceased // jealous!!!!!!!!


Damnit you got me.

I wish I had an old Civic with "Lexus-style" lights and spinners


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

..........by the way - All you people are racist // deceased // jealous!!!!!!!!

racist - no! - I dont care what colour car hits you!!
Deceased - no! But i nearly died of laughter after reading this thread
Jealous- YES!! Going to trade my R32 GTR in tomorrow, buy a Civic, jump on my computer, post irritating, annoying threads on a forum that i have no idea about!!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL @ Racist, how can we be racist when we dont even know what race you are?

As regarding the tool picture - surely this one is more appropriate;


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Ant said:


> As regarding the tool picture - surely this one is more appropriate;


I thought the first one was small anyway


----------



## Big Gunner (Jun 17, 2005)

I know i have nothing to do with the company "fastandfurious-bodystyling", but they are helpfull and good people, i would have spent alot more money on my civic if it were'nt for them....i brought a bodykit, which rrp goes for 850.00 i got it for 550.00.

wiked deals....

and "durzel stop editing my posts" thanks  ha


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Is every single one of your posts going to be an advertisement? If you could let me know now, you can save me the trouble of constantly editing them and just ban you instead. Unless you want to buy a traders account?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Big Gunner said:


> I know i have nothing to do with the company "fastandfurious-bodystyling", but they are helpfull and good people, i would have spent alot more money on my civic if it were'nt for them....i brought a bodykit, which rrp goes for 850.00 i got it for 550.00.
> 
> wiked deals....
> 
> and "durzel stop editing my posts" thanks  ha


You are such a brainless idiot you can't even spell the word 'Wicked'

A website for you, more for the thing for people of you calibre http://www.maxpower.co.uk


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i think ant's edited tool pic is still generous.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

bit bitchy you lot.

keep it coming.....

Moff


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

stew-s said:


> i think ant's edited tool pic is still generous.


Point taken, I have rectified my mistake.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Here, guys i think i have him on the Phone 
*
www.photogs.co.uk/turbo.mp3*

(Sorry if you have heard it before  )


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Point taken, I have rectified my mistake.


lmfao.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

FPMSL... 

I love these threads - proper bo' I tell thee!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

is this one of those april fools thread? this is really good.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

pmsl some people do try lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

lol, i'd forgotten about this thread... loved the race card! great stuff, just suprising as there was no mention of race just lots of this muppet being called a liar/dreamer/school child


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-1990-1999/1998-Honda-Civic-dragon-fa-nf.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/11/web/587000-587999/587702_140.jpg

Is that Big Gunners Civic?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think that could be worse. What a shocker.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Powervehicles said:


> Here, guys i think i have him on the Phone
> *
> www.photogs.co.uk/turbo.mp3*
> 
> (Sorry if you have heard it before  )



 Brilliant!


----------



## chanman (Jan 15, 2005)

damnn never got to see this car he was on about lol


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Cant beleive this has gone on for nine pages! Was entertaining for a couple of pages but lost interest. What a D**K !!!


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am not a big reader but what a Excellent thread. Read every page and have not stopped Laughing. But did not get to see his car! ASS!


----------

